

Why Accuracy Matters to Me, and Why It Should Matter to You Too - QuillandPad
http://quillandpad.com/2013/12/30/why-accuracy-matters-to-me-and-why-it-should-matter-to-you-too/

======
WallWextra
I wouldn't mind more focus on accuracy even among quartz movements.
Development of temperature-compensated quartz watch movements seems to have
stalled, and most watches with such a movement are only available on the
Japanese domestic market.

~~~
QuillandPad
There is a move for better accuracy in mechanical watches. See
[http://quillandpad.com/2013/12/30/why-accuracy-matters-to-
me...](http://quillandpad.com/2013/12/30/why-accuracy-matters-to-me-and-why-
it-should-matter-to-you-too/)

